# Shallow or Tall Tanks?



## PixieDee (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey there,

While I'm not a complete newbie at keeping fish I haven't done it in sometime and have bee heavily thinking on getting a Betta and house him in a 5 Gallon Tank. However when talking to a local small fish store I was told this:

"Usually the taller the tank the easier it is for the bioload to get out of hand, where as a more shallow and longer tank it's easier to maintain."

If anyone knows if there is any truth to this please tell me; I've not heard it before, but I never had a choice of tank shapes either to be told this.

Any yay or neighs would be appreciated!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Usually the more surface area at the top the better.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I honestly don't know how having a taller tank would have any effect on the bacterial cycle... There is the same amount of water and practically the same amount of surface area for bacteria to grow. 

However, shallower tanks are generally better for bettas because since bettas need to surface to breath, it is easier for them to get to the top. This is more the case with the long finned males then the females and short-finned types.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The more surface area the more stable a cycle is.. the reason why small tanks (under 5 gallons) have a hard time holding a stable cycle is because there is such a small water surface.. Tank doesn't need to be shallow, but the water surface size does make a difference.


----------



## PixieDee (Oct 25, 2013)

Alright, thank you guys. I appreciate this. 

I know which one I need to start working on getting then.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How exactly does the area of the surface make a difference?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to go look up and see if OFL posted the detail.. too late for me to think of them on my own lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I completely disagree that it is any more difficult to maintain a stable cycle in a small tank. The volume of water is totally irrelevant because of proportionality. Of course people can MAKE it difficult as some seem to like to do - many just simply do too much to their tanks and create their own problems

I also disagree that the surface area of the tank has any practical impact whatsoever on the cycle. 

Lastly, considering the size of the tanks we are talking about (betta tanks), whether it is "deep" or shallow is totally inconsequential - they're ALL shallow until you get into actual fish tanks.

Re: bioload - we are talking about keeping a betta here, right? Bioload should not be an issue unless you're screwing some things up...


----------



## PixieDee (Oct 25, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I completely disagree that it is any more difficult to maintain a stable cycle in a small tank. The volume of water is totally irrelevant because of proportionality. Of course people can MAKE it difficult as some seem to like to do - many just simply do too much to their tanks and create their own problems
> 
> I also disagree that the surface area of the tank has any practical impact whatsoever on the cycle.
> 
> ...



I am beginning to think his comment was more of a "General" deal now that I'm reading replies on here. Wasn't sure if it actually went towards Betta's or not, but I couldn't really tell the way he was talking about it. He never mentioned size(gallons) so I thought it would be safer to ask than just assume.

It's always good to know for future reference if any thing else.

Thank you for the detailed response.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You're welcome. The surface area of the water (tank shape) does has an impact on the oxygenation - the larger the better. However.... For the vast majority of applications the difference is indiscernible. This is especially true for bettas, since they have evolved to supplement with air. The bacteria does require oxygen, so maybe the tank shape-oxygenation principle is the reason why one would think that it impacts the cycle too. And it probably does, theoretically. My point is that it makes no practical difference so no need to be concerned about it. As with anything in life, there is often a gap between theory and practice. Experience is knowing how big of a gap there is


----------



## PixieDee (Oct 25, 2013)

jaysee said:


> You're welcome. The surface area of the water (tank shape) does has an impact on the oxygenation - the larger the better. However.... For the vast majority of applications the difference is indiscernible. This is especially true for bettas, since they have evolved to supplement with air. The bacteria does require oxygen, so maybe the tank shape-oxygenation principle is the reason why one would think that it impacts the cycle too. And it probably does, theoretically. My point is that it makes no practical difference so no need to be concerned about it. As with anything in life, there is often a gap between theory and practice. Experience is knowing how big of a gap there is


Oh! That is really good to know! I've not kept a small tank in so long that I'm having to read up on all the new stuff. 

Currently; I have a 3 Gallon 360 View Aquarium Set that was given to me at the beginning of the year, but it won't accommodate a filter due to it's set up and I want to make sure my Betta will be cozy and well cared for. I had it set up as a bubbler for awhile and it's really great and eye pleasing, but to me it just doesn't seem Betta friendly. 

Here's a picture of the tank. (I shoved the kit in there, this way nothing was scattered)


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

In the case of a heavily stocked aquarium surface area comes into play, but in a male betta aquarium can't see it myself. Unless the habitat were woefully under sized the surface area would never come in to play. The biomass to volume ratio is just to small in the betta aquarium to make any difference. IMHO

R


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ricky, any thoughts on the relationship between tank shape and the cycle?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

,,,,


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I can't see it making any difference as long as there is an adequate O2 supply, Our filters and aeration normally remender natural surface gas exchange mute for the most part. Look at my 6 gallon Edge it has a surface area of 4"x6" and it cycle with a problem.

R


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Beyond the surface area discussion, which is very interesting and new around here, it should be noted: Betta like to swim,swim,swim. Having a larger area "footprint" gives them more swimming room.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> Beyond the surface area discussion, which is very interesting and new around here, it should be noted: Betta like to swim,swim,swim. Having a larger area "footprint" gives them more swimming room.


This is true Bettas for the most part are surface dwellers.
As for as the Fluval Edge 6 goes it dimensions 16.9" L X 10.25" D X 8.75" H the opening is only 6.9” L x 4.7” W and the tank cycles and holds without difficulty
Would I buy another edge? no, just to much of a pain. hard to clean, hard to aquascape, hard to catch livestock. I have thought about cutting the top off this tank more that once.

R


----------

